# Kratom - Semi-experienced - Most intense opiate high yet!



## Seattle_Stranger

I'll make this one short and sweet because there's really not too much to say.  I'm simply informing the masses of the power of kratom, as it seems to be very underrated from what I read.

I've used kratom many times before, and have gotten quite pleasurable buzzes but nothing ever flooring.  I've had stronger opiates before, IV hydromorphone a couple times (small doses, 1mg at a time), railed oxy, percs/vikes all over the place, and also drank pod tea religiously for a while.  I know what opiates feel like, should feel like, and what a somewhat intense experience feels like, to the point where you actually have to fight off the nodding to stay alert.

Yesterday I had a relatively empty stomach, and I dosed a glass of kratom tea with an estimated dosage.  At first I thought it was about 10-12g (tried my best to dump out 1/5th of a 50g bag), but I'm starting to think it was more.  Normal premium commercial powdered leaf.  Here's how it went:

Time of ingestion is ~7:00pm.

0:00 - Finished my cup, yuck...

0:10 - Bad nausea setting in, I decide to take a shower to try and forget about it until it goes away.  While in the shower, I believe I already start feeling effects.  This stuff kicks in ultra fast compared to pod tea.

0:20 - I'm out of the shower, effects are clearly building.  I check my pupils and they aren't quite pinned yet, but definitely shrinking.

0:30 - I feel like I'm peaking, I almost considered drinking more because I thought this was as good as it was going to get.  I check my pupils.  Nearly invisible, I don't think I've ever seen them so small.  I feel absolutely fantastic, euphoric as hell!  Good thing I didn't dose more...because....

1:00 - ...over the course of an hour after ingestion, effects steadily build up and up and up to the point where I'm almost uncomfortably high.  Lots of pleasant stimulation, intense euphoria, and lots of empathy towards friends.  I have a strong urge to just be around them and talk.  I walk by the mirror a few times and my pupils are so unusually small that my eyes just plain look WEIRD.    

~1:30 - I take one single bong hit of good cannabis.  I am in the stars now.  If this was any other opiate, I would've been nodding uncontrollably at this point.  Being that it's kratom, and it's stimulating, I wasn't nodding but instead I had a ton of energy I didn't know what to do with!  I love it!!

?? - Pretty much up until I woke up the next morning, I felt great.  I was still very stimulated while laying in bed, I remember looking at the clock and seeing 3:00am, but still felt so euphoric I didn't care!  I just lied there, loving life.  I finally took a melatonin and drifted off.



Basically, all I'm trying to convey is that kratom is most certainly a very potent substance, and if taken in slightly higher doses, it can seriously floor you if you aren't used to the really hard stuff like IV heroin.  Even so, like I said, I was so damn high I felt like if I was any higher I'd be uncomfortable.  Plus, *the fact that it was so stimulating instead of sedating made me actually like it more than any other opiate I've ever had.  Yeah, I said it....*even though kratom isn't even technically an opiate, I'm inclined to say I enjoyed yesterday's kratom high better than any other opiate experience I've ever had.  I read in a kratom trip report once where the guy compared kratom to a low dose of MDMA (sans visuals) and a moderate dose of oxy.  I can most certainly see where he's coming from on that.  The stimulation and added empathy make it feel that way.  Also, it came with a lovely side helping of a tingly body high that I felt down to my toes and teeth.  Freaking awesome.

Now, I can already hear all you hard opiate aficionado loading your flame throwers and aiming them at my n00b face, however before you light me on fire, remember, I'm talking relatively here.  From the experience that I have with opiates, this has been one of the most enjoyable if not the most.  I'm sure if I ran down the street and copped a bag of dope and banged it, my opinion would change.  Just sayin', this stuff rocks a lot more than I think it's getting credit for.  And for the price, how can you beat it?  No price discussion, however dollar for dollar, the cost of one 5mg percocet will get you ~12 hours of a flooring kratom high.  And that's on demand, 100% legal, shipped to your door, uncut, pure natural product, no shady dealers, etc..  You weigh out the difference.   

*Tagged by Xorkoth*
substancecode_kratom
substancecode_opiates
explevel_inexperienced
exptype_positive
exptype_glowing
roacode_oral


----------



## jjdonkey

I just got my kratom in the mail yesterday. My last sub dose was 36 hours ago so I'm starting the kratom today to stave off withdrawals. I also took some loperamide ahead of time.  I'm fairly opiate tolerant (ok, massively) so I took 6mgs of powder (I bought premium dried crushed leaves and ground them up) and it's been about 20 minutes since I got it all down.  Guh.  

I'm starting to feel a bit...comfy.  But I think I'm going to try another 3 gms in a few minutes.  Here's hopin.


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

If you're looking for a buzz, I'd go with more like 15g if you have a very high tolerance, actually maybe more.  I had a cup last night of exactly 10g, weighed out and it looked like it was ~3/4ths of what my cup in this TR was.  My high last night was also no where near as intense but still very nice.  I highly doubt I have a tolerance like yours though.

If you're simply looking to fight off withdrawal symptoms I'd say you're onto the right dosages.


----------



## jjdonkey

I ended up taking 15 g  all told over the span of about an hour and a half, and about two hours later, after feeling good for a while, I got the sweats and a bit nauseated.  So I think 12 is my limit, not flyin' high, but feeling good.


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

Yeah, that's the only downside to this drug is it comes with a generous helping of nausea that comes and goes especially right after you drink it.  By the time I have half the cup down, I usually have to put it down, and go outside, breathe deeply, walk around, and try to hold back the puke with all the effort I have.

Which isn't a terrible thing because it stops me from wanting to dose so often, and re-dosing would probably be impossible to keep down.


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

Another interesting thing I've noticed, and am now reading other's reports, it ALWAYS gives me wicked hiccups!  Enough to get to the point where it kinda ruins my high and makes my throat hurt.  Funny thing is, a Reese's cures that up immediately.  I'm coming up on kratom as we speak, was hiccuping like a motherfucker, bought a two pack of Reese's, at one, they went away completely and immediately.

Apparently peanut butter helps with hiccups.


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

Ok also, word to the wise.  Don't mix a benzo and kratom if you plan to be productive.  Just thought I'd throw that out there.

Took 1mg k-pin as I was drinking down the sludge and now I'm nodding off...


----------



## Apostacious

Each one of these reports puts another nail in the coffin of drug scheduling for Kratom within the United States.


----------



## JackARoe

Apostacious said:


> Each one of these reports puts another nail in the coffin of drug scheduling for Kratom within the United States.



I agree.  But not even in the US, other countries are going first.  I think Apo and I feel a little more responsible wording could have been used.  (I know, we are a bunch of shitheads eh?)  Next up, Kava, like drinking a quart of tequila and taking 10 valiums.


----------



## Zombartie

JackARoe said:


> I agree.  But not even in the US, other countries are going first.  I think Apo and I feel a little more responsible wording could have been used.  (I know, we are a bunch of shitheads eh?)  Next up, Kava, like drinking a quart of tequila and taking 10 valiums.




Exactly what I thought when I read this.

To the OP: I actually envy you if you feel that good of kratom.


----------



## aussiejames

Anyone out there with a high opiate/opiod tolerence (i can I.V. 160mg Methadone on top of 80mg oral and function) had experience with kratom? I'm looking at it mainly as a way to stave off those dreaded withdrawls. The one worry i have is the reported stimulant effects. I like to sleep, be on the nod or at least lay down and be out of it. I've been through my Ice faze and no longer enjoy that wired feeling. I suppose thats better than hanging out but if the withdrawls arent too bad i'd rather just wait for more of the real deal. Advise please?


----------



## jjdonkey

aussiejames, I'm going through suboxone withdrawals and my opiate tolerance is massive.  When I went on suboxone I was taking more than 200mgs of hydro + eating 75mcg fentanyl patches each day.  I take a daily 16 mg suboxone dosage (which is high).  I can't refill my script until the 22nd so I'm going to be in a sucky place.

I've always found success with loperamide for w/d, but this time added 6gms then 6 more of kratom and felt fine.  Not super great. Not high, not like OP, but I slept great, got up and cleaned the house, went grocery shopping...normal.


----------



## pr0d1gy

I am Subutex (8mg a day) and really enjoy kratom. I use it a few times a week and I must say it is always fun. Very unique, a bit more euphoric then subutex and nicely stimulating. I go for a run of a few miles with no problem after taking it.

I really hope it does not get scheduled, that would honestly break my heart. This seems like a pretty safe substance and I can't imagine how someone could kill themselves on it but I guess the media would over hype it like so many other things.

I guess if it starts getting in the news ill get together my savings and stock up haha.


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

pr0d1gy said:


> I guess if it starts getting in the news ill get together my savings and stock up haha.




EXACTLY what I thought.  I even was thinking if I should just drop $$ and buy a whole pound of it.  It most likely will be illegal soon, just like drone in the UK.  I can see drone being schedule I within the next year in the US especially now that the UK just did it.  Hasn't been much news over here about it though.

Also guys, if you're going to try and make a kratom "tea" where you make a tea bag of kratom and just drink the tainted water, don't waste your time and product.  It barely does a thing and I used ~15g.  If I would've straight drank the 15g powder and all, I would've been soaring.


----------



## Xorkoth

Seattle_Stranger said:


> Basically, all I'm trying to convey is that kratom is most certainly a very potent substance, and if taken in slightly higher doses, it can seriously floor you if you aren't used to the really hard stuff like IV heroin.  Even so, like I said, I was so damn high I felt like if I was any higher I'd be uncomfortable.  Plus, *the fact that it was so stimulating instead of sedating made me actually like it more than any other opiate I've ever had.  Yeah, I said it....*even though kratom isn't even technically an opiate, I'm inclined to say I enjoyed yesterday's kratom high better than any other opiate experience I've ever had.  I read in a kratom trip report once where the guy compared kratom to a low dose of MDMA (sans visuals) and a moderate dose of oxy.  I can most certainly see where he's coming from on that.  The stimulation and added empathy make it feel that way.  Also, it came with a lovely side helping of a tingly body high that I felt down to my toes and teeth.  Freaking awesome.



I think that was my report.   Kratom was exactly like this for me when I got into it.  That slowly faded over the years and I ended up being strongly addicted for almost 6 years.  The last 4 years it really only made me feel calm and a little euphoric, and relaxed, even if I withdrew and had no tolerance.

My point is, use it sparingly and it can be an awesome ally, much better than other opiates to combine with psychedelics and in general give positive, useful effects.  But as for me, I can never enjoy it again, nor opiates at all.


----------



## adubwakka

*-No sourcing-*


----------



## Morninggloryseed

pr0d1gy said:


> I am Subutex (8mg a day) and really enjoy kratom. .



How does that work?  The bupe should be blocking the kratom.


----------



## pr0d1gy

morninggloryseed said:


> How does that work?  The bupe should be blocking the kratom.



Im not sure how it works, starting out I thought I would not get any effects from kratom due to my tolerence but it works. I can go a day or two with no bupe and have no ill effects so once or twice a week I will skip a dose and use kratom.

@ Seattle_Stranger I somehow get the feeling that kratom will not be made illegal on a federal level anytime soon. Look at salvia, its been hyped by the media forever but its not scheduled nationally. Granted salvia is shit compared to kratom. 

I need to try the tea, I just drink some grapefruit juice to numb my mouth, measure out about 18g and spoon it under my tongue and wash it down.


----------



## Morninggloryseed

pr0d1gy said:


> I'm not sure how it works, starting out I thought I would not get any effects from kratom due to my tolerance but it works. I can go a day or two with no bupe and have no ill effects so once or twice a week I will skip a dose and use kratom.



So how long after the kratom until you use the bupe again?  Do you do what one is supposed to do with opiods, ie wait until WD symptoms begin before taking the bupe...since bupe will cause WD symptoms is a traditional mu agonist is still present in the receptors.


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

pr0d1gy said:


> Im not sure how it works, starting out I thought I would not get any effects from kratom due to my tolerence but it works. I can go a day or two with no bupe and have no ill effects so once or twice a week I will skip a dose and use kratom.
> 
> @ Seattle_Stranger I somehow get the feeling that kratom will not be made illegal on a federal level anytime soon. Look at salvia, its been hyped by the media forever but its not scheduled nationally. Granted salvia is shit compared to kratom.
> 
> I need to try the tea, I just drink some grapefruit juice to numb my mouth, measure out about 18g and spoon it under my tongue and wash it down.



Don't waste your time with the tea.  You're just going to waste product.  I made a 15g cup of tea, barely felt it at all.


----------



## pamalamadingdong

Wow this is very helpful information all.  Thank you!


----------



## pr0d1gy

For the first time ive been introduced to the nauseating and dysphoric side of kratom. Ive binged for about 2 weeks and last night took a particularly high dose (about 37~ grams) Kind of caused me a mix of dysphoric mood and panic attack. Kratom is definatly best with some spacing of a few days within dosage too keep the enjoyable effects and reduce chance of addiction (i noticed some withdrawl like symptoms after 2 weeks)


----------



## tomac

so whats a good starting dose with no tolerance?


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

tomac said:


> so whats a good starting dose with no tolerance?



~7-10g would be a good introductory dosage.  Depending on how well that works for you, if it's weak, try about 12g.  I wouldn't do more than that for your first couple of doses, especially if you're an opiate noob.


----------



## Lazyscience

i just bought 4 grams of 15x extract. if i take it all, will it be enough to get me high? i have no tolerance.


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

I know nothing about the extracts except that they are more money for less drug.


----------



## das_feuer

Lazyscience said:


> i just bought 4 grams of 15x extract. if i take it all, will it be enough to get me high? i have no tolerance.



One gram taken on an empty stomach (do not eat for 2 to 5 hours before dosing) should be enough if you have no tolerance. You should also be safe taking two grams of the 15x on an empty stomach; more bang for your buck. More than that and you may get sick. Kratom sickness is no fun. The "toss and wash" method of consumption should work well for you with the 15x (Googling "toss and wash kratom" brings up several useful and informative results)


----------



## pr0d1gy

Extracts really really _really_ aren't as good as plain leaf. Sure you have to chock down more powder but its absolutely worth it in terms or price/effects/tolerance.  My experience with tossing and washing powder was first few times I gagged, then I could easily tolerate it and barely tasted it at all.


----------



## cocamatic

pr0d1gy said:


> Extracts really really _really_ aren't as good as plain leaf. Sure you have to chock down more powder but its absolutely worth it in terms or price/effects/tolerance.  My experience with tossing and washing powder was first few times I gagged, then I could easily tolerate it and barely tasted it at all.



Extracts aren't meant to be taken by themselves anyway... They're meant to enhance plain leaf. That's what most blends are.... plain leaf and UEI or something more concentrated.


----------



## Legerity

Thanks for the trip report.  I knew nothing about Kratom before reading this, but it definitely sounds like a worthwhile experience.  Especially the fact that it provides some stimulation at the same time...I look forward to trying it in the near future.


----------



## stevein7

middle aged and starting to feel it.

KRATOM at the weekend seems to reduce my se x drive, erection quality for several days.
Pity, cos I like it, one heaped tbsp is my limit.


----------



## HighonLife

Seatle_Strange: u said in ur OP that u eat/ate vikes n percs all the time n railed oxy, what were your dosages?


----------



## 7ca5p

Good report, I enjoyed reading.

Although, you didnt specify the strain of Kratom you were using? (unless Ive missed it?)

Was it bali? Indonesiean? Red Vein?


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

I do not use opiates often (_often _being a very relative term), and never have.  The most frequent usage I've ever had was a period of time where I'd drink ~3-4 glasses of pod tea a week and even that was extremely short lived (I'm talking less than 2 months time).  As for pills, I actually rarely get my hands on them and even when I do it's an extremely small amount, good enough for just a weekend usually.

Having said that, 10-15mg oxycodone insufflated is perfect for me.  Right now as we speak, I'm coming up on ~20g of kratom.  I'd say it's a close call between 10mg insufflated oxy and 20g kratom as far as the intensity of the high goes.  Obviously the insufflated oxy sets in quicker, but also leaves just as fast.  Kratom lasts nice and long.  

I use the regular, plain jane premium indo.  From what I've read everywhere, the extracts and all the other stuff is no better, if not _less _potent than the cheapest powdered leaf.  I don't have much experience with other kinds of kratom, I ordered some various kinds in capsule a while back but everything was a very low dose (for me, at about ~3-4g total) so I didn't really notice much of a difference bewteen the strains.

I'd love to try an equivalent moderate-high dose of each one, though.


----------



## OpiKing333

I just tried kraton for the first time while going through oxy withdrawals. I bought the capsules, there was 20 per pack. I took about ten an a cpl hours later I passed out cold. Remember, I was on 72 hrs w no oxy.... Full blown withdrawals and it allowed me to sleep like 9 hrs. Kraton works because I was comin off of a 160 mg daily oxy habit


----------



## OpiKing333

^kratom


----------



## OpkINg

I take 2-4 op a day and usually take sub after a couple weeks to clean up, but still go thru terrible withdraws.. How much Kratom should I take to be able to function and or maybe buzz a bit??


----------



## kvsouth

Legerity said:


> Thanks for the trip report.  I knew nothing about Kratom before reading this, but it definitely sounds like a worthwhile experience.  Especially the fact that it provides some stimulation at the same time...I look forward to trying it in the near future.





I have been on kratom almost daily for 2 yrs now, which is sad. It's very expensive (as I get it at a gas station in town), but it definitely is an instant mood enhancer for me. Different kinds cause different affects, usually subtle but definitely noticeable. Be careful though, because addiction IS a high potential. Withdrawals are like opiate withdrawals--which I've learned to stave off with loperamide (works wonders) or even changing the brand/type of kratom I use.  I think my favorite kratom used to be Indo but I seem to like the Malaysian type lately, which is a little more sedating. One large does in the morning has me good ALL day. But I'm serious about the withdrawals and the depression of stopping. DO not take this lightly. Otherwise, I say kratom is a great legal substance, just be responsible about using it, unlike me, and draining your bank account due to it. so sad.


----------



## kvsouth

kvsouth said:


> I have been on kratom almost daily for 2 yrs now, which is sad. It's very expensive (as I get it at a gas station in town), but it definitely is an instant mood enhancer for me. Different kinds cause different affects, usually subtle but definitely noticeable. Be careful though, because addiction IS a high potential. Withdrawals are like opiate withdrawals--which I've learned to stave off with loperamide (works wonders) or even changing the brand/type of kratom I use.  I think my favorite kratom used to be Indo but I seem to like the Malaysian type lately, which is a little more sedating. One large does in the morning has me good ALL day. But I'm serious about the withdrawals and the depression of stopping. DO not take this lightly. Otherwise, I say kratom is a great legal substance, just be responsible about using it, unlike me, and draining your bank account due to it. so sad.




In addition, each month when I get my xanax or clonopin refill (or any rc benzo) I always swear I will take those and no kratom and after about 5 days the kratom withdrawals are over. However, I've learned that kratom mixed with benzo is so delightful that I really have no self control. Yes, I am an addict. I am aware of that. So my husband, which does not even take advil, keeps control over my usage--and that's a big step for an addict to give that control to someone else as much as I did not want to. Otherwise, I know I will end up never getting off.


----------



## Snake_Eyes

I agree on the kraton/benzo combo, throw in a little  weed and it's a very nice high. My preferred benzo to mix with is temazepam.


----------



## Sabrina woodard

*Frustrated with kratom experiences*

I've been experimenting with kratom for the last couple weeks and I can't seem to get a high enough dose needed to feel any affects from it. I've been trying the red vien maeng da strain. I've had 14 grams in the last hour and I'm not feeling a damn thing. I've been mixing the powder with hot water to make a paste then putting the paste into a cup of chocolate milk, I've found that this technique is the most tolerable in taste. I'm getting really frustrated, I've heard great stories about kratom giving you a close high to the same as opiates. I do have a high opiate tolerance. Unusually able to handle five 15 ml percs a night. I really need help from kratom to kick my pill habit. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Sabrina woodard said:


> I've been experimenting with kratom for the last couple weeks and I can't seem to get a high enough dose needed to feel any affects from it. I've been trying the red vien maeng da strain. I've had 14 grams in the last hour and I'm not feeling a damn thing. I've been mixing the powder with hot water to make a paste then putting the paste into a cup of chocolate milk, I've found that this technique is the most tolerable in taste. I'm getting really frustrated, I've heard great stories about kratom giving you a close high to the same as opiates. I do have a high opiate tolerance. Unusually able to handle five 15 ml percs a night. I really need help from kratom to kick my pill habit. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.


Sounds like you have garbage kratom


----------



## Xorkoth

If you're addicted to a large dose of opiates, it's hard to feel anything from kratom, in my experience.  When I was on poppy tea all kratom did was give me a tiny buzz and make withdrawals more bearable (but not gone completely).


----------



## SKL

Xorkoth said:


> If you're addicted to a large dose of opiates, it's hard to feel anything from kratom, in my experience.  When I was on poppy tea all kratom did was give me a tiny buzz and make withdrawals more bearable (but not gone completely).



Interesting corollary: when I was on long term Suboxone maintenance, kratom would actually give me a decent buzz, not a proper nod, but a nice little stimulation (oxyish) and euphoria, which is pretty surprising given the pharmacology of bupe. There is, of course, no way it could've kept me well if I wasn't on the bupe itself.


----------



## EnlightenedOne1

Reminds me of my first few times on kratom where i thought I found a miracle herb...unfortunatel, being an addict it quickly turned into a 60gram a day habit and all of the negatives outweighed the positives (which were non-existent after a month)...I actually cold turkeyed 2 weeks ago and the withdrawals were laughable, however I only used plain leaf...steer away from the extracts and UE blends...


----------



## tbird4342

I used 7-13 of those big clear capsule of ground Bali from coming off 40mg of methadone and 2-5 bags of IV dope on top of the methadone(which I had been on for 4 years as high as 160mg) and I didn't feel any sort of Buzz but I wasn't in the worst hellish withdrawals that I would have been, now with 35 days clean well just Etizolam  and Xanax no opiates, I drank 50-70% of a 2ml bottle of Bali FST and took 2mgs of etiz and 1mg of Xanax and I am definitely feeling a nice warm opiate like buzz, I'm relaxed no to little anxiety it's quite nice although I'll have to keep it to a once a week or so cause it can get pricey and if I had bottles I'd be drinking it everyday. I'm gonna stock up and give then to my bro to hold on too because I'll bet money the DEA is just stalling to placate everyone it will be schedule one which is really fucking gay but for them its all about the money  and pleasing the big pharma company.


----------



## Jbaines154

*A petition to keep it legal! Needs to be signed by dec 1st!*



tbird4342 said:


> I used 7-13 of those big clear capsule of ground Bali from coming off 40mg of methadone and 2-5 bags of IV dope on top of the methadone(which I had been on for 4 years as high as 160mg) and I didn't feel any sort of Buzz but I wasn't in the worst hellish withdrawals that I would have been, now with 35 days clean well just Etizolam  and Xanax no opiates, I drank 50-70% of a 2ml bottle of Bali FST and took 2mgs of etiz and 1mg of Xanax and I am definitely feeling a nice warm opiate like buzz, I'm relaxed no to little anxiety it's quite nice although I'll have to keep it to a once a week or so cause it can get pricey and if I had bottles I'd be drinking it everyday. I'm gonna stock up and give then to my bro to hold on too because I'll bet money the DEA is just stalling to placate everyone it will be schedule one which is really fucking gay but for them its all about the money  and pleasing the big pharma company.





Jbaines154 said:


> How much do you think I should take for the first time? Im a 5'0 150 lbs girl.lm 19 years old as well. [\QUOTE]
> 
> https://www.botanical-education.org/bea-introduces-new-kratom-industry-standards-3-advisory-board-members/


----------



## Scourge Of Africa

Jbaines154 said:


> How much do you think I should take for the first time? Im a 5'0 150 lbs girl.lm 19 years old as well.



5gr Maeng Da plain leaf powder, no enhanced or extract junk.


----------



## Scourge Of Africa

I finally found out why the DEA is going after kratom.  Some idiot rich kid in Miami area got some Krypton kratom from Europe.  Krypton is known to be laced w/ Fentynal.  He took a large dose & it killed him.  His dad contacted the DEA in D.C. & got some over zealous high rank agent interested as the DEA was already watching kratom since it was stealing millions from the pharma corp. synthetic opiod market.  The pharma corp. which gives millions of $$ to the DEA thru illegal lobbying & the rest is history.  The DEA though they could sneak the scheduling thru but turns out they were very mistaken & their basically trying to make it look legit.


----------



## Scourge Of Africa

I can't see anyone needing more than 10-15 grams per dose 2x per day.  People forget that Kratom is not supposed to be used to get high.  It's a drug just like morphine or opium which can be used for numerous medical reasons.  If the DEA's goal is to prevent people from abusing Kratom just to stupidly get high then I'm all for regulation, not banning.  I hope they at the least rule a user must be at least 21yrs old to buy Kratom, although it really isn't a public health threat.  That's Krypton NOT KRATOM!


----------



## CfZrx

Seattle_Stranger said:


> I know nothing about the extracts except that they are more money for less drug.


Yep, this and if u want extract just boil down some leaf   If I've learned ANYTHING bout kratom it's that there is a certain high u can get from it if you eat the right amount. And thats it. Any more and you will feel sick


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

Scourge Of Africa said:


> I can't see anyone needing more than 10-15 grams per dose 2x per day.  People forget that Kratom is not supposed to be used to get high.  It's a drug just like morphine or opium which can be used for numerous medical reasons.  If the DEA's goal is to prevent people from abusing Kratom just to stupidly get high then I'm all for regulation, not banning.  I hope they at the least rule a user must be at least 21yrs old to buy Kratom, although it really isn't a public health threat.  That's Krypton NOT KRATOM!



I agree that most people probably wouldn't need to use more than 10-15g 2x per day, but obviously this isn't a rule. I'm sure there are people out there who enjoy taking more. I think people should be able to use however much they want as often as they want - they just need to take responsibility for their own actions if they over do it and wind up sick from taking too much or addicted from taking it too often.

You say that kratom is not suppose to be used to get high. I disagree. People take drugs for various reasons - one of the most popular reasons is to get high. Kratom is a drug too. Plenty of people take kratom because they enjoy the high it gives. What's wrong with that?

In my opinion, there is nothing wrong with that. People should be able to take kratom to get intoxicated (high) just like people are able to take alcohol, nicotine, kava, marijuana (in some places) whatever.

Nobody should be able to tell me that I cannot consume a plant for any reason. Kratom grows on our planet. This is my body. If I want to consume kratom and get high why is that a problem? 

I realize that there are many addicts out there who use kratom to simply maintain. I realize they don't want kratom to be banned because of any stigma that may develope because people can get high off it. I get it... They don't want kratom to be illegalized. But, god damnit, it's my body, it's my life and it's a plant that grows on my home planet. If I want to take it simply to keep myself maintained or if I want to take it to get high, then it shouldn't matter either way. Let's be real: Kratom isn't suppose to be used to get high? Says who? The DEA? The "general public"? Fuck them.


----------



## Scourge Of Africa

The bottom line re: Kratom is regardless why or how much someone uses its simply not a public health threat.  No one has ever died as a result of ingesting Kratom.  It truly is a miracle leaf. Much like cannabis.  I cannot believe Obama refused to legalize it.


----------



## Snake_Eyes

Scourge Of Africa said:


> The bottom line re: Kratom is regardless why or how much someone uses its simply not a public health threat.  No one has ever died as a result of ingesting Kratom.  It truly is a miracle leaf. Much like cannabis.  I cannot believe Obama refused to legalize it.



Even if he did I'm sure Trump would make it illegal again. Makes me wonder if president-elect and the republican skin tags hanging from his ass will attempt to enforce that weed is still federally illegal and shut down dispensaries all over the US. Sounds absurd with weed being as big as it is but with the republicans having this much control this is their opportunity to make a lot of changes and take us back to the 1950's, after all what's the public going to do about it...protest and  say mean things?


----------



## Scourge Of Africa

I deleted my errant posts. Sorry I contributed to the hijack.  I hate it when some idiots do that to my threads.

Kratom is incredible & I hope like hell the DEA doesn't ban it.  They should go balls to the wall after that krypton shit though.


----------



## Scourge Of Africa

Exactly.  Supercharged vomit!


----------



## Scourge Of Africa

I think a large % of K users do so just to get high.  This invariably leads to escalating doses &-ultimately wasting alot of K.  (2) grams of plain OPMS Silver Thai effects me for 12-15hrs.  I think once your body becomes familiar with K it seems to last longer. ???


----------

